

Adblock Plus for Opera - dsr12
https://addons.opera.com/en/extensions/details/opera-adblock/

======
Revisor
There is also "AdBlock" (without the "plus") that I use. I don't know the
difference between them.

[https://addons.opera.com/en/extensions/details/adblockforope...](https://addons.opera.com/en/extensions/details/adblockforopera/?display=en)

~~~
rartichoke
I have been using this one for a long time. I got tired of seeing 30 second
ads between every video and AdBlock stripped them out.

------
nvr219
I miss when Opera was ad-supported.

Obviously I'm being sarcastic but I can't believe I actually found that
browsing experience acceptable. If you told me today to use an ad-supported
browser (or pay for a browser) I'd laugh and laugh and laugh.

~~~
pornel
All major browsers are ad supported, but the ads are in Google's search
results.

And you indirectly pay for a browser when you buy Windows/MacOS/iOS device.

------
luxxx
This interferes with the original AdBlock for Opera, and in my case, prevents
youtube ads from being blocked.

Beware, my friends.

